# International Crown Preview , Pairings and Discussion Thread



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

This week the LPGA takes a break from its official tournament schedule, for the playing of the International Crown. This is a biennial event that will take place in even numbered years, as opposed to the Solheim Cup's odd numbered years. It is a global matchplay competition that will feature 8 countries battling for the rights to be called "The World's Best Golf Nation." 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: International Crown Preview / Priority List Reshuffle


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Japan & Taipei lead their pools after Thursday's play. 
For all scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: International Crown Preview / Priority List Reshuffle


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thailand and Japan lead their respective pools after Friday's play 

For complete results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: International Crown Preview / Priority List Reshuffle


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

After Saturday's round Spain and Thailand lead pool A, and Japan leads pool B. 

For full results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: International Crown Preview / Priority List Reshuffle


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Spain wins inaugural International Crown!! 

For final results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: International Crown Preview / Priority List Reshuffle


----------

